# starting a maple tree from seed



## tveige (Nov 17, 2001)

I was wondering if anyone could help me. 

I would like to start a maple tree from seed. I live in Ottawa, Ontario, Canada.

My tree care/growing experience is zero.

I would like to find out when the best time is, what the suitable conditions would be and how to care for the tree.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 17, 2001)

maples seed out readily. Harvest the seeds and stick in moist soil flat. Some require a year some will sprout soon after getting in the soil.

see here for speices specific instructions.

http://gardenbed.com/plant/

http://www.agnic.nal.usda.gov/agdb/feis.html


----------



## TenPas (Nov 19, 2001)

We have several maples that were started about 20 yrs ago and are now about 15 - 30 ft tall, all of them soft maples (6 in all), 1 or 2 are cut leaf variety. Very easy to start & grow, just grab a couple of seeds when they fall & plant them in a garden for a year or so. You will want to move them before they get too large, or your root system may get to be quite deep, although the ones from the nursery across the road from me are not more than about 3ft diameter for 6ft trees. 

Take a look at the tree you are getting the seeds from to make sure you like what you see - type of maple, some people go for fall coloration, etc. Just remember, you are picking up seeds from a tree that drops seeds, so if you will eventually end up with a tree that drops tons of those cute seeds.

Maples seem to be quite hardy here in Wisconsin as long as you keep their feet dry - don't plant them in swampy areas or areas that flood in the spring.

Good Luck!!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 20, 2001)

Unless they are silver maple, red maple or box elder. These all do well in occasionaly wet areas.

Sugar and Norway will do poorly and maybe even die from "wet feet".


----------

